
Bird Acquires Scoot - Me1000
https://scoot.co/stories/bird-acquires-scoot/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20167106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20167106),
which was posted earlier and has a bit more information than the press
release.

~~~
delinka
This was posted "one hour ago" while item you linked in the comment is "32
minutes ago" \- unless time flows differently for you, the other is not
earlier.

However, the other is not a press release. So ... whatever.

~~~
dang
It was posted 4 hours ago. Timestamps are adjusted by the second-chance
lobber; see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380).
You can think of the modified timestamp as the resubmission time, though it's
a bit more complicated than that.

The best way to see which came first is to look at the post IDs: 20167106 <
20169125\. Or, look at pages other than the front page or /item. For example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=cdepman](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=cdepman).
Those always show the original timestamp.

Sorry for the confusion, but it's the only way we've found to balance the
various concerns that apply there.

------
Me1000
English press release: [https://scoot.co/stories/bird-acquires-
scoot/](https://scoot.co/stories/bird-acquires-scoot/)

Edit: sorry, this should have been the link for the story. Would a mod mind
swapping out the post's link?

~~~
dang
Sure. Changed from [https://scoot.co/stories/bird-adquiere-
scoot/](https://scoot.co/stories/bird-adquiere-scoot/).

